# Emerald/Olive Pics?



## craftEcowgirl (May 31, 2014)

Any cockatiel owners with an Emerald/Olive mutation color? I found a weaned one near me that is a pied emerald. Real cute. Not cheap though and trying to save for one. 

Love to see pics of your Emerald/Olive cockatiel! 

Sharonkay
---
Looking to bring a cockatiel into our family


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

It's been said here before that emeralds are too wild in temperament and not fit for being pets. I'd go with another mutation honestly.


----------



## craftEcowgirl (May 31, 2014)

I have never heard of a mutation being different temperments than others. As it really all depends on how they are raised.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have also heard it mentioned that Emerald are tougher to tame and don't make good pets.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Darkel777 said:


> I have also heard it mentioned that Emerald are tougher to tame and don't make good pets.


I think it all depends how you raise your birds, or from whom they come from, i have a friend that breeds emeralds and has both hand raised and parent raised and make perfect pets just like any other mutation, i own an emerald hen and she wasn't tame when i got her, now she loves being handled


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have never seen an Emerald in person, they are very pretty.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=83482&highlight=emerald

Risk it, I wouldn't. But to each their own.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I still think it depends on the birds personality and how it's reared  I don't think mutation has much to do with their angstyness. And probably angst parents don't help


----------



## craftEcowgirl (May 31, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=83482&highlight=emerald
> 
> Risk it, I wouldn't. But to each their own.


I am sure its the same with all colors, if parents dont have good dispositions then the babies can be that way too, but if hand fed etc I dont see a problem. 

Sharonkay
---
looking to add a Cockatiel to our family


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Disposition is inherited. So if the parents are wild and untame the babies will inherit that, hand fed or not. And that goes for ALL mutations, not just emerald. But, emerald has been known to have a harder time training and tendency to regress even if hand fed. That's not to say it goes like that for ALL emeralds but you do take that chance when you adopt one.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I disagree with the inherited disposition to a degree actually, no offense. Every single breeder I have ever met or come into contact with has untamed, breeder birds. I assume this goes for most breeders, using untamed adults on purpose because theres really no point in having tame ones. But they hand feed the babies and they turn out to be wonderful companions, in nearly every single case that its done correctly. Thats what the breeding market is, wild parents but the babies are pulled for hand feeding to keep them handable. 

As for emerald, I think a lot of it is personal opinion honestly but its a newer mutation and hasn't seemed to have the overall tamed persona that other mutations have been bred into. I don't want to have a set opinion on it because I simply don't know enough. I find emeralds beautiful, and unfortunately have seen a ton of cockatiels trying to be sold as emerald that are simply normal tiels [in the most obvious ways]. I wouldn't really be able to count against or for the disposition of the mutation, but if you have the opportunity to get one, I honestly would kind of go for it. They aren't so easy to find and they are beautiful.

But at the same time, if you're going for the full on companion type lovey-dovey bird, I'm not sure I would take the risk with a mutation that has honestly shown to be kinda difficult in individual cases if this is your first cockatiel. It might be a challenge that you're not up to par for, nothing against you, I've owned them for years and would still have a hard time taming down a bird that chooses to be really wild over its hand fed background. 

Meet the bird first and decide from there, if you're considering it at all. Best advice I could give on it. Good luck though!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

SoCalTiels said:


> I disagree with the inherited disposition to a degree actually, no offense. Every single breeder I have ever met or come into contact with has untamed, breeder birds. I assume this goes for most breeders, using untamed adults on purpose because theres really no point in having tame ones. But they hand feed the babies and they turn out to be wonderful companions, in nearly every single case that its done correctly. Thats what the breeding market is, wild parents but the babies are pulled for hand feeding to keep them handable.


Humans tamed dogs millennia ago (if not longer); starting this journey as wolves. This is why dogs in general are far friendlier in their disposition than our birds. Dogs are pushovers for earning trust; unlike their wolf brethren or exotic birds.

We haven't been breeding exotic birds for very long, maybe a few hundred years. Renaissance nobles kept them as pets but did not breed them, this came about much later. The earliest I read of birds being bred in captivity was somewhere in the early 19th century, if somebody was breeding before that I do not know.

EDIT To the OP:

I saw your post in the ACS facebook group, it turns out a lot of actual breeders of the Emerald mutation on that board disagreed with the topic we provided a link to. I thought I would add that bit of info for anybody searching the forums maybe looking for help with that problem. I will not link to the page itself for your own discretion.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

If you want a docile and friendly cockatiel the last mutation you should pick is an emerald. I know they are very pretty, but temperment was not bred into them. I would go with some other mutation.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree with the people saying emeralds are harder to train. I don't know a thing about it, but srtiels has spoken on the issue (as seen in the thread linked by Tequilagirl on page 1) and since I know she has experience with THOUSANDS of cockatiels, including emeralds, to the point where she's written her own cockatiel website, I'm a lot quicker to take her opinion on the subject than anyone's who hasn't been personally acquainted with that mutation.




srtiels said:


> Please reassure [the breeder] that it was not anything she did...it was just when this mutation first came about and was established, disposition was not intentionally worked into the line. Since disposition is an inherited trait, it just wasn't there.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Amz said:


> I agree with the people saying emeralds are harder to train. I don't know a thing about it, but srtiels has spoken on the issue (as seen in the thread linked by Tequilagirl on page 1) and since I know she has experience with THOUSANDS of cockatiels, including emeralds, to the point where she's written her own cockatiel website, I'm a lot quicker to take her opinion on the subject than anyone's who hasn't been personally acquainted with that mutation.


We will have to agree to disagree. When the overwhelming majority of Emerald breeders disagree with her, regardless of her experience on the matter I tend to lean in their direction. This was a case where the OP made the topic in ACS and not one agreed with that conclusion. Many very intelligent breeders who I have seen answering questions about genetics I could not even fathom asking. I have to side with them on this.


----------



## craftEcowgirl (May 31, 2014)

I also talked with several breeders on facebook group and they all said emeralds are no different in temperment. I found a clear pied whiteface closer to me, so I put deposit on one. So I wont be getting an emerald. But I would like to get one in the future. 

Sharonkay
---
Looking to bring a cockatiel into our family


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I have only come across a handful of emeralds, and I'm not a breeder. But I will say that the few I came across were flighty, "wild", and nervous. Sometimes they would sit on your finger but they were always ready to take off, and they usually did. The one I had lasted about 3 weeks with me and I had to send her back to the breeder for a refund. She would fly around her cage like crazy when I tried to handle, only sat on my finger for a few minutes at a time, hissed at everyone, and was a vicious biter. There was one day when I needed 3 different band aids on my fingers from her bites. If I handled her a lot one day, not because she really wanted me too, but because she grudgingly let me, she would calm down a bit. But the next day...hissing, terrible bites, screaming, flying around, it was chaos those 3 weeks. I don't know.


----------

